
Callbacks in C++ using template functors (1994) - talles
http://www.tutok.sk/fastgl/callback.html
======
osullivj
Classic from Rich Hickey. I remember mugging this up for a C++ interview in
late 96. It was state of the art then.

------
finalpatch
Holyshit I wrote something almost identical to this for an embedded C++
project in around 2010.

